# Deputy Sheriff Dominique Smith



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Dominique Smith 
*Torrance County Sheriff's Office
New Mexico*
End of Watch: Tuesday, January 20, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Monday, January 19, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Dominique Smith succumbed to injuries sustained the previous evening when he was struck by a vehicle while conducting a traffic stop on I-40.

He was flown to the University of New Mexico Hospital, where he succumbed to his injuries.

Deputy Smith had served with the agency for 7 years.
Agency Contact Information
Torrance County Sheriff's Office
PO Box 498
Estancia, NM 87016

Phone: (505) 246-4773

_*Please contact the Torrance County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in peace D/S Smith.


----------



## mase4615 (Sep 28, 2006)

Rest in Peace Fellow Brother


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Deputy Sheriff Smith


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

RIP Deputy Sheriff Smith


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in peace


----------



## mase4615 (Sep 28, 2006)

Rest in Peace Dep. Sheriff Smith and Fellow Brother


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

Rest In Peace


----------

